

Australia Plans $1 Billion Electric Vehicle Network - ankeshk
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5il6f9UKjXLMrq0sQ-Ccd8vh5VANA

======
ankeshk
While the car companies and the media is focused on the creation of better
electric cars - "Better Place" is planning ahead and betting on building a
fortune by servicing these electric cars. They've started creating electric
networks which these cars will need to recharge.

~~~
run4yourlives
Electric cars that don't exist yet. It's still a risky bet, but as you point
out the payoff is huge.

